# Tomorrow is International Record Store Day



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wot you Huberts think of that then.

Are you enticed by the idea of a HUSTLE of 40-70 year old fat, balding losers in logo-ed denim outfits sweating it out in tight record stores. Mavens of Springsteen and hard-rockin' flipster daddies talking AC/DC and Mott the Hoople?

Losers rewarding their family-less , lonely lives with a box of Belgian chocolates and a romp through the fuzzy warbles?


You find this all appealing?



...

Thing about all this yearly Record Store Day media coverage is that when they (as always for the most point falsely) maintain that record sales are on the definite rise they never discriminate between USED records and $40 brandnew "trophy" records.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Why do you post threads like this?? 
Something is really wrong when a person gets their thrills from constantly insulting, mocking, & name-calling ....
I actually feel sad for you .... you seem like a very unhappy soul.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon can see peeps on THIS forum are really intop vinyl.


Anyways.....


Someone posted this (at Hoffmann forum) concerning the price gouging aspect:

"RSD is an event without a purpose. It's a completely fabricated day that uses extreme Limited Editions to create excitement. It's a shell game played with adults, many of whom are guaranteed only disappointment. It beggars belief that some idiot thought the way to get people into stores and buying product was to limit quantities.

What would make it better? Have it celebrate the music AND music fans who want physical product. Ditch the extreme limited editions that create a false market - currently all it does is line the pockets of flippers who leach off fellow music fans. In other words, stop creating ridiculous Limited Editions so the music fans they want to drive to the stores can get what they want, when they can afford to get it.

Won't happen though, so Record Store Day remains a stain on the industry. Just another example of the business shooting itself in the foot. What could have been great is reduced to a musical equivalent of Halloween."


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Never heard of it until today. But here's more on it that's kind of cool with some unique vinyl pressings from different countries, from the usual informational source from hell that we all conveniently and fondly use ( sometimes ): https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Record_Store_Day

The Godfathers of Hardcore Record Stores film! 
[video]https://www.recordstoreday.com/NewsItem/7559[/video]

I still love vinyl and occasionally sleep on Naugahyde. I listen to vinyl uploads on YouTube! It would be a treat to hear some of those special pressings to celebrate the day. Here's to the Independents who love the music, and the irascible Deacon.


----------

